# Bildaustausch per Css (hover)



## whiterussian (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Bildaustausch bei Mouseover.
Ich will per CSS, das beim drüberfahren ein anderes Bild angezeigzt wird.
Mit Javascript weiss ich, wies funktioniert, bräuchts aber in CSS.
Hat wer ne Idee?
Thanks
whiterussian


----------



## redlama (20. Oktober 2004)

CSS Teil:

```
.bild
{
  background-image:url(images/bild.gif);
  width:130px;
  height:19px;
  display:block;
}

.bild:hover
{
  background-image:url(images/bild1.gif);
}

.bild-redaktion:active
{
  background-image:url(images/bild1.gif);
}

.bild-redaktion:focus
{
  background-image:url(images/bild1.gif);
}
```

HTML Teil:

```
<a href="xyz.html" target="_self" class="bild">
<img name="xyz" src="images/blank.gif" border="0" width="20" height="20"></a>
```
Das Image das ich im HTML Teil aufrufe (blank.gif) ist nur ein Platzhalter, ohne wird die Anzeige verfälscht.

redlama


----------



## whiterussian (20. Oktober 2004)

Jop, werd mir das heut abend zu Gemüt führen. Hier in der s****** Schule seh ich den Code nicht, ist ja fast wie im Häfn hier.
Dank dir schon mal,
greetz
whiterussian


----------



## webdesign (22. Oktober 2004)

Besuche doch mal diese Homepage, ist sehr hilfreich in Sache CSS und ich denke, dass du dort sicher auch etwas für dein Problem findest:

http://www.stunicholls.myby.co.uk/index.html

Gruss Jonas


----------



## redlama (22. Oktober 2004)

@webdesign: Washast Du gegen meinen Code? Der funktioniert doch 100%ig, ...

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (23. Oktober 2004)

Das einzige, was ich gegen dein Beispiel hab ist das Bild als Platzhalter.


----------



## redlama (25. Oktober 2004)

Dann ist Platzhalter vielleicht das falsche Wort.
Es ist ein Bild, an dessen Position die durch hover zu ersetzende Grafik verankert ist.

Besser? 

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## Gumbo (27. Oktober 2004)

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es ein Platzhalter ist.


----------



## redlama (27. Oktober 2004)

Ok, dann ist es halt ein Platzhalter.
Und?
Was ist daran so schlimm?

redlama :suspekt:


----------

